# Tren e & sust 250 cycle



## Cadbud (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm 174lb, 5' 8" 33 yrs! I've recently dropped from 201lb through not training due to work commitments and poor diet! I'm looking to bulk up again and I'm thinking of 250mg sus EOD and 1000mg tren e per week (split 500mg twice a week) for 12 weeks, running 50mg oxy every day for the first 4 weeks, proviron at 25mg day throughout cycle and a low dose of letrozole throughout cycle as I've suffered from gyno previous!

My previous cycles have included one using deca and sust, one with tren e and cyp, and one cyp only! (Aswell as oral steroids and anti estrogens)! Just after some opinions of my proposed cycle! I'm aiming to purely bulk and I have ran cycles with as high doses before with manageable sides and great results!

I'd appreciate any thoughts/advice


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Cadbud said:


> I'm 174lb, 5' 8" 33 yrs! I've recently dropped from 201lb through not training due to work commitments and poor diet! I'm looking to bulk up again and I'm thinking of 250mg sus EOD and 1000mg tren e per week (split 500mg twice a week) for 12 weeks, running 50mg oxy every day for the first 4 weeks, proviron at 25mg day throughout cycle and a low dose of letrozole throughout cycle as I've suffered from gyno previous!
> 
> My previous cycles have included one using deca and sust, one with tren e and cyp, and one cyp only! (Aswell as oral steroids and anti estrogens)! Just after some opinions of my proposed cycle! I'm aiming to purely bulk and I have ran cycles with as high doses before with manageable sides and great results!
> 
> I'd appreciate any thoughts/advice


sounds good to me mate.


----------



## heavy123 (Jan 20, 2014)

1000mg tren e is a bit HEAVY in my opinion.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

It's your life mate..Insane amounts will not provide any more gain than normal amounts..Just think about it and read up on what the top guys here do.

1000mg tren and 1000 sus? really


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

250mg Sustanon EOD - 1000mg a week

Tren E - 1000mg a week

Yeah, that's a bit much...

Could try cutting the doses both in half... so 500mg Sustanon & 500mg Tren


----------



## Cadbud (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes it's a bit higher than your average but I ran that dose last time with tren and had great results. The sides weren't great but worth the gains! I know what sides to expect from tren now and have weighed up my options considering that. I finished my last cycle 6 months ago so I'm hoping my receptors are as raring to go as I am on this cycle! I've always struggled gaining even with a massive diet, hence the large dose! I haven't ran sust and tren together before but was pleased with both in other cycles so liked the idea of stacking the two! Appreciate your response.


----------



## Cadbud (Feb 16, 2014)

Echo said:


> 250mg Sustanon EOD - 1000mg a week
> 
> Tren E - 1000mg a week
> 
> ...


Yes I could try that to begin with and see how the gains go! I'm hoping for a decent jump in gains after having 6mths off gear!


----------



## josemyerz (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok so im 18 years of age bought some Sustanon 250 and some Tri-tren 150 and starting my first cycle im about 168 tall and weight 70kg have trained for about 3 years now and ready to take it to the next level i jab 2mil of sustanon per week and tri tren 1 mil per week.. can anyone give me a few tips what shoul i do and not do thanks


----------

